# brake problems



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

my brakes locked up on me a few days ago and I go new front brake rotors, pads, and brake calipers. yesterday they got tight on me after a had stop right after a shift and my cluch was still in >.< I know that's bad but i let the car sit started her up and the brakes released. fine than i thought i was ok. but today i was just sitting at a red light in N with my brake slighly pushed down to keep me from rolling back. i took of slow and knew right away what was wrong so i pulled off to let the car sit but the brakes never let up... so i drove it a block home going about 30mph and it's not parked outside. SOMEONE HELP ME!!! what's wrong???
Oh yeah it's a 73 240z


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

have you checked your master? do you live in an area up north where it could rust from salt or is it already rusted? are the seals blown- has water gotten into the system? Try to bleed the system completely- to be honest I dont know that much about that car to help you out man- someone else is going to be better equiped to help- Im just kinda putting in my two cents.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> have you checked your master? do you live in an area up north where it could rust from salt or is it already rusted? are the seals blown- has water gotten into the system? Try to bleed the system completely- to be honest I dont know that much about that car to help you out man- someone else is going to be better equiped to help- Im just kinda putting in my two cents.


it has spent a lot of it's life close to the beach and it does have rust... i should just install an all new brake system


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like maybe the emergency splitter valve is wigging out. Its designed to keep fluid from leaking out of a system , like say if one of your lines was leaking. The small piston/ball inside of it will move to the side with the least pressure and block off that complete side of the system. They can wear out , or somehow it's sensing unequal pressure in the system.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like maybe the emergency splitter valve is wigging out. Its designed to keep fluid from leaking out of a system , like say if one of your lines was leaking. The small piston/ball inside of it will move to the side with the least pressure and block off that complete side of the system. They can wear out , or somehow it's sensing unequal pressure in the system.


well front brakes were changed and back brakes are the same


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

would it have something to do with the cluch? i came to a stop fine and than pushed the cluch in thinking the light would change... it didn't so i let the cluch back up than i looked at the brake pressed it and it was hard


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like maybe the emergency splitter valve is wigging out. Its designed to keep fluid from leaking out of a system , like say if one of your lines was leaking. The small piston/ball inside of it will move to the side with the least pressure and block off that complete side of the system. They can wear out , or somehow it's sensing unequal pressure in the system.


I agree, I think this is it. Its in your master cylinder.

Mike


----------

